# My doves are kicking eggs out of the nest



## sikescathy (Dec 29, 2010)

My doves are kicking eggs out of the nest. The female will sit on the eggs for about a week and then I find shells in the bottom, Why are they doing this and What can I do?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

not sure why, is the nest basket deep enough? you can give fake eggs to practice on and see if they sit those.. if they sit those then when they give up and lay again let them try again.. perhaps they know they are not fertile.. are you only getting two eggs? or more than two? is there any other doves in with the pair?


----------

